# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module Update: v 11.76.1427 20/10/2016

## mohamed73

*Huawei update- 20/10/2016* *Dear ChimeraTool Users,*   *ChimeraTool new HUAWEI module
Update: v 11.76.1427 20/10/2016    
Huawei module is a FREE addon for every "All Modules" license owner   -> FRP Remove (*) for ALL SUPPORTED MODELS (HiSilicon & Qualcomm) - Price : 45 credits / procedure    Added 170 models (HiSilicon CPU) | Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI / Unlock Bootloader / Repair MAC / Info) :*   Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-T00) Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-T11) Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-U00) Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-U20) Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-U15) Huawei Ascend G610 (G610-U30) Huawei Ascend G700 (G700-T00) Huawei Ascend G700 (G700-U00) Huawei Ascend G700 (G700-U10) Huawei Ascend G700 (G700-U20) Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-T00) Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-U00) Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-U10) Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-U251) Huawei Ascend G730 (G730-U27) Huawei Ascend P6S (P6S-U00) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L00) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L05) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L07) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L09) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L10) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L11) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L12) Huawei Ascend P7 (Sophia-L15) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U01) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U05) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U07) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U08) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U09) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U11) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U15) Huawei Ascend Y330 (Y330-U17) Huawei Ascend Y523 (Y523-L076) Huawei G Play (G735-L03) Huawei G Play (G735-L11) Huawei G Play (G735-L12) Huawei G Play (G735-L23) Huawei G Play Mini (CHC-U01) Huawei G Play Mini (CHC-U23) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L01) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L02) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L03) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L21) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L22) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L23) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L31) Huawei GT3 (NMO-L51) Huawei Glory Play 4X (CHE-TL00) Huawei Glory Play 4X (CHE-TL00H) Huawei Glory Play 4X (CHE-TL10) Huawei Glory Play 4X (CHE-TL10H) Huawei Honor 3C (H30-T00) Huawei Honor 3C (H30-T10) Huawei Honor 3CL (H30-L01M) Huawei Honor 3CL (H30-L11) Huawei Honor 3CL (H30-L11M) Huawei Honor 3CL (H30-L12) Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-TL00) Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-TL10) Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-TL10H) Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-UL00) Huawei Honor 4C (CHM-UL10) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-L03) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-L11) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-L12) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-L23) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-TL00) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-TL00H) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-TL00M) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-TL10) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-TL10M) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-UL00) Huawei Honor 4X (Cherry) (CherryPlus-UL10) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-TL00) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-TL00E) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-TL00H) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-U22) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-UL00) Huawei Honor 5A (CAM-UL00E) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L03) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L03E) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L21) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L22) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L23) Huawei Honor 5A / Y6 II (CAM-L53) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL00) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL10) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL20) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL30) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL50) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-AL60) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-CL00) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-L21) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-L22) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-L51) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-TL00) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-TL00H) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-TL20) Huawei Honor 5C (NEM-UL10) Huawei Honor 6 (H60-J1) Huawei Honor 6 (H60-L11) Huawei Honor 6 (H60-L21) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-CL00) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-CL10) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-L00) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-L02) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-L04) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-TL00M) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-TL10) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-TL20) Huawei Honor 6 plus (Pine-UL00) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-CL00) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-L11) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-L21) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-TL00) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-TL00H) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-TL01H) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-TL11H) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-UL00IN) Huawei Honor 7 (PLK-UL10) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-AL00) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-AL00A) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-AL10) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-DL00) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L02) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L02J) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L04) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L09) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L14) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-L19) Huawei Honor 8 (FRD-TL00) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-AL10) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-AL20) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-CL10) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-L09) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-TL10) Huawei Honor V8 (KNT-UL10) Huawei Mate 2 (MT2-C00) Huawei Mate 2 (MT2-L01) Huawei Mate 2 (MT2-L02) Huawei Mate 2 (MT2-L03) Huawei Mate 2 (MT2-L05) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-CL00) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-CL10) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-J1) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-L09) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-L11) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-TL00) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-TL10) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-TL10A) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-TL20) Huawei Mate 7 (Jazz-UL00 Huawei Mate 8 (eH880) Huawei Mate S (CRR-CL10) Huawei Mate S (CRR-CL20A) Huawei Mate S (CRR-J01) Huawei Mate S (CRR-L13) Huawei Mate S (CRR-L23) Huawei Mate S (CRR-TL10) Huawei Mate S (CRR-UL10) Huawei Mate S (CRR-UL20A) Huawei P9 (EVA-L09K) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-AL10) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-AL10B) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-AL10C) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-L09J) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-L09K) Huawei P9 Plus (VIE-L29) Huawei P9 lite (VNS-L22J) Huawei P9 lite (VNS-L23)  *(*) Instructions for FRP lock remove:*   *>> Switch to fast-boot mode <<*  *Follow steps: Solution 1 or Solution 2 or Solution 3 depending on your phone.*  *Solution 1:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug out* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button, 
while *plugging in* the USB cable. *OR*   *Solution 2:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume down* button,
with the *power* button. *OR*   *Solution 3:*  Make sure your phone is turned *off**Plug in* the USB cable*Press* and *hold* the *volume up* and the *power* button,
then in recovery mode choose *"reboot to bootloader"*

----------

